# some type of albino



## Gunn20 (Jun 19, 2010)

i got 3 of them at petco but i didnt see the label so can you help me and if you find out what it is can you tell me how to sex them


----------



## Gunn20 (Jun 19, 2010)

can anyone help????????/


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Albinos are hard and I do believe that you can only sex them by venting or see a spawning!


----------



## Gunn20 (Jun 19, 2010)

whats the common name


----------



## Babydelux3 (Jun 28, 2010)

I have six of those. Not sure either.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

It's a Met. Greshakei. And by the looks of it, a young male.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

AfricanCichlidSweetPea said:


> Albinos are hard and I do believe that you can only sex them by venting or see a spawning!


It's fairly easy to sex Albino Greshakeis. Females are orange all around. Males have an orange dorsal fin, but a white body. It may be difficult to sex them when they are fry, but once the males start to color up, it's quite easy.

For example:

Female









Male


----------



## Gunn20 (Jun 19, 2010)

oh man that mans i have 2 males and 1 female thats really bad right


----------



## Gunn20 (Jun 19, 2010)

what about the egg spots or is it one of those cichlids that it doesnt matter because i think this is a zebra and red zerba males have more egg spots is that the same for all zebras


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Greshakeis can be quite aggressive. Ideally, you'd want 1 male and 3-4 females. Both males and females have egg spots. And although males tend to have more of them, I wouldn't rely on counting egg spots as a way to sex them.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

I should mention that sub-dominate males will not be as white as the dominate male. They will look more like females. Though, in my experience, I have been able to distinguish them from females, as females tend to be more orange.


----------



## Gunn20 (Jun 19, 2010)

yeah they aren't really the biggest in the tank because no one in my tank is the leader which is amazing cause i have never seen them fight which is awesome but that will probably change in the future but i dont know for sure about there sex ill just have to wait


----------



## coxy87 (Jul 1, 2010)

i have 2 of these guys aswell in a mixed tank... unsure of the sexes but look awsome and are not agresive to the others....


----------

